# New pets... lol



## crazyland (Feb 5, 2012)

I went to a flock swap yesterday and came home with a rabbit and a pigeon. 
Don't have a picture of the rabbit yet. I will at a later date.

This is our new pigeon. Don't know 100% what it is, if it is male or female. All I know is it is pretty.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Feb 5, 2012)

That is a pretty pidgeon!  He looks like a male to me.
What are you going to do with it? 
Are you going to get him some friends? 


We have several flock so pidgeons here in our city
It is fun to watch them do early morning "maneuvers" in the sky.

It is like an "Air Ballet"


----------



## crazyland (Feb 5, 2012)

Just pets. We will get a friend or three or four when we finish the aviary.


----------



## Chirpy (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, he or she is beautiful!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 13, 2012)

What a beautiful bird.  I used to raise tame doves and I love the cooing sound they make.


----------



## flemish lops (Feb 15, 2012)

He/she is very pretty, I just love her fancy feathered feet


----------



## elevan (Feb 15, 2012)

What a beautiful bird!


----------



## Siouxqie (May 2, 2012)

He/she/it is REALLY beautiful!  Congrats.


----------



## manybirds (May 2, 2012)

crazyland said:
			
		

> I went to a flock swap yesterday and came home with a rabbit and a pigeon.
> Don't have a picture of the rabbit yet. I will at a later date.
> 
> This is our new pigeon. Don't know 100% what it is, if it is male or female. All I know is it is pretty.
> ...


now you need to get her a companion! their flock animals. very pretty, its hard to say because there are SO many pigeon breeds but looks like a ice pigeon possibly


----------



## crazyland (May 2, 2012)

Unfortunately he flew away accidentally. We have two new pigeons that are now sitting on two eggs! They should hatch in 2 weeks.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (May 2, 2012)

crazyland said:
			
		

> Unfortunately he flew away accidentally. We have two new pigeons that are now sitting on two eggs! They should hatch in 2 weeks.


Sorry to hear that.  

Good luck with the hatch!


----------

